# wooden toys



## tinytim1458 (21 Sep 2011)

Hi i hope you can help.
I have to make some toys for my two boys and their friends (girls and boys).
The age range of all the children would be 2 to 6 years old.
Due to the time constraints the items would not have to be to complicated. 
Does anyone have any plans, drawings, designs, information or other ways of helping me to make some toys for christmas that they might like. 
The toys would have to be interesting or enjoyable. In other words i would like them to be able or willing to keep going back to the toys to play with again and again rather than to chuck them in the toy box once they open the present up to never see the light of day again. 
I know with the expertise on this site that you guys and girls have the best ideas, some because you have made toys before and others because you have good ideas or designs. If anyone could please help i would be so very greatful as i am having a problem thinking anything up and the time to make them and maybe if they need it to paint them before christmas comes round is getting shorter and shorter. I am not the fastest woodworker by a long way. thanks for anything you can come up with. 
Regards Tim


----------



## Blister (21 Sep 2011)

Type this into Google 

making wooden toys 


Some FREE plans as well


----------



## Dodge (21 Sep 2011)

Tim,

I would imagine you already use this site but if not try here

http://www.freecycle.org/

Everything is free - but there is a condition of membership that you do not obtain items then re-sell them on auction sites


----------



## barkwindjammer (21 Sep 2011)

Have a whirl round Youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RtIYWydUjQ


----------



## gregmcateer (22 Sep 2011)

Tim,

This site has an absolute wealth of ideas for toys, gifts, decorations, etc;

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turnin ... ojects.php

HTH

Greg


----------

